# Fox rp23 im Fritzz - Abstimmungsprobleme



## xalex (4. Januar 2011)

Hi!

habe mir aktuell ein Fritzz mit 2011er Rahmen aufgebaut. Geo und so gefällt.

Bei einer Probefahrt bei Kumpel hat mir der rp23 garnicht gefallen, hab meinen deshalb zu tf-tuned geschickt und pushen lassen. Der Dämpfer (boostvalve /high volume) funkt jetzt auch besser, wesentlich dynamischer, fluffiger (hab nicht so das 100% Popometer) und bockt nicht mehr so bei schnellen Schlägen. Soweit war das Tuning ein Erfolg.

Was aber immer noch das Problem ist: Ich experimentiere immer noch mit dem Luftdruck, bekomme es aber nicht hin.. Trotzdem ich bestenfalls ca. 20% sag habe, schlägt der Dämpfer durch, sobald ein kleiner Drop kommt oder ich eine längere Treppe runter kachele. Wie das im Sommer beim gemäßigten Local DH oder Parkeinsatz werden soll, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. das lässt sich nur mit soviel Druck vermeiden, dass ich praktisch keinen Sag mehr habe und das ganze holzig wird.
Der beste Kompromiss ist bis jetzt 160 psi bei 75 kg fahrergewicht

 vielleicht hat ja hier jemand auch Ideen und Erfahrungen. Hab schon beim rumsuchen gesehen, dass ich die Luftkammer mit einem Plastikstreifen verkleinern kann, um ein wenig mehr Progression zu bekommen. Oder ist das mit Luft halt so? Bin bis jetzt eigentlich nur Stahlfeder gefahren. Bin ich da zu verwöhnt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2011)

Das mit den Plastikstreifen wird dir helfen.
Damit veränderst du die Endprogression.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (4. Januar 2011)

okay, das versuch ich auf jeden fall. 

allerdings hätte ich erwartet, dass sich das ding auch mit 25-30% sag fahrn lässt, das geht aber agrnicht (sackt dann durch, da hat auch das pushen nichts geholfen).
ist das normal, dass das nicht geht?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2011)

ja, das liegt an der großen Luftkammer.
Einfach verkleinern, dann schlägt er kaum noch durch und du kannst mit weniger Luftdruck fahren.


----------



## xalex (4. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ja, das liegt an der großen Luftkammer.
> Einfach verkleinern, dann schlägt er kaum noch durch und du kannst mit weniger Luftdruck fahren.



danke dir. gibt es schon erfahrungen mit dem high volume, wei groß der streifen sein soll?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2011)

Welche Kammer hast du drauf?
XV1 oder XV2?

Bei XV1 geht ein 2mm starker Plastikstreifen rein.
Ich habe sie erst einmal komplett ausgefüllt (3,5 x 13,5cm?).
Danach etwas rumexperimentiert.


----------



## Chucknorman (4. Januar 2011)

Also ich fahr in meinem Fritzz einen normalen RP23 ohne Boostvalve mit 30% Sag und hab auf meinen Hometrails, viele Treppen und den ein oder anderen Drop, maximal einen Durchschlag. Bin eigentlich mit meinem Hinterbau von Beginn an zufrieden gewesen.
mfg Heiko


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2011)

vielleicht hat man bei verschiedenen Baijahren ja die größe der Luftkammer geändert?


----------



## xalex (4. Januar 2011)

ja, dass 10er fritzz, dass ich probe gefahren bin, hatte noch keinen hv.
der freund von mir, dem das gehört, hat den dämpfer aber zuammen mit mir auch tunen lassen und ist begeistert. leider hat er sein rad jetzt über winter eingemottet, so dass ichs nicht probieren kann.

xv1 oder 2 müsste ich nachschauen. ich bin halt nicht so der bastler...


----------



## Berliner89 (4. Januar 2011)

Ich habe das selbe problem und noch einiger mehr!

wenn ich 15 Bar druck Fahre und von der Straße! auf den Bürger steige mit einem BunnyHop wechsel = Durchschlag.

Mit 20 Bar (gefühlt wie ein Hardtail) schaffe ich es ohne Durchschlag!
Wenn ich mit 20! Bar vom Bürgersteig mit Bunnyhop auf die Straße wechsel habe ich wieder den Durchschlag.

Dämpfer wurde über meinen Händler eingeschickt und getestet 100%ig ok.
Ich wiege mit ausrüstung 75kg und fahre Aggressiv alles was kommt wird mitgenommen 

Dazu kommen diese probleme:

2 mal ! die Schrauben von der umlenkung? des Rp23 Abgerissen nach einem Sprung.

am 3 Tag auf 1000HM ohne passendes Werkzeug dabei hat sich die Dicke Schraube hinter der Kurbel gelöst trotz schraubensicherung

Bei der Hinterradbremse (Formula Rx) ist der Bremsschlauch DURCHgescheuert.

Mir ist der Sattel in der Mitte der Sitzfläche durchgebrochen 

Kaufdatum Fritzz Rx 7.7.10 ohne bisherige Stürze!


mir reicht es ich nutze das Fritzz jetzt als StadtSchlampe um Brötchen zu holen oder um zum Händler zu fahren weil beim Brötchen holen wieder was gebrochen oder Kaput gegangen ist!
Jetzt fahre ich die passende Maschine !  Nox Startrack DH 9.5 Team und siehe da ich KEIN Durchschlag nach rund 20 kompletten Treppenstufen + BunnyHop 

Das Cube Fritzz sollte nicht als Enduro sondern ehr als anfängertaugliches Mtb für die Stadt verkauft werden. 

achso gesundes  neues  Jahr

Gruß


----------



## xalex (4. Januar 2011)

hoppla, da ist aber einer angepisst. dafür hast du mit dem nox ja jetzt was anderes. das extremste gerät, dass ich je gefahren bin 

außßer dieser dämpfergeschichte find ich das fritzz bis jetzt gut. sofern man das bei den derzeitigen schneeverhältnissen beurteilen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (4. Januar 2011)

Also ich bekomme bei 80kg und 9-10Bar (09er Fritzz, also kein HV und kein BV am Dämpfer) den Dämpfer nur durch Drops zwischen 50-100cm ins Flat zum durchschlagen. Wenn ich aktiv lande, dabei auch nicht. Selbst wenn ich 30-35% SAG fahre hab ich, selbst in Bikeparks keine Probleme mit Durchschlägen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## xalex (4. Januar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme bei 80kg und 9-10Bar (09er Fritzz, also kein HV und kein BV am Dämpfer) den Dämpfer nur durch Drops zwischen 50-100cm ins Flat zum durchschlagen. Wenn ich aktiv lande, dabei auch nicht. Selbst wenn ich 30-35% SAG fahre hab ich, selbst in Bikeparks keine Probleme mit Durchschlägen.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



was denken die cubeleute sich dann, den hv zu verbauen??


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2011)

liegt wohl am boostvalve ab 2010?


----------



## xalex (5. Januar 2011)

d.h. die rechnung ist die gewesen, dass das boostvalve das größere volumen kompensieren soll?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2011)

davon gehe ich aus.
haben ja verschiedene Hersteller so gemacht.

(mehr BoostDruck erhöht natürllich den durchschlagschutz ebenfalls)


----------



## Berliner89 (5. Januar 2011)

Gibt es bessere dämpfer?evtl. Ein passender mit Stahlfeder? Würde schon gerne beim Brötchen holen das Gefühl haben ein fully zu fahren und nich mit 20 bar im dämpfer.
Ist schon etwas störend mit der Brötchen Tüte in der Hand vom Bordstein zu rollen und das gefühl zu haben als würde ich ein hardtail fahren.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (5. Januar 2011)

vielleicht kannst du ja den hv-dämpfer einfach gegen einen normalen tauschen, das scheint ja gut zu funktionieren... oder halt umbasteln.

iein stahlfederdämpfer passt nicht ins neue fritzz, ausser du besorgst besorgst dir einen ohne ausgleichsbehälter bzw. mit schlauch, siehe hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=338176&highlight=stahlfederd%E4mpfer


----------



## xalex (5. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> (mehr BoostDruck erhöht natürllich den durchschlagschutz ebenfalls)




dasss würde dann aber wieder die gesamte hsc verändern und würde alleine das problem  nicht lösen, oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2011)

Das Verkleinern der Luftkammer dauert 5min!
Mach das erst einmal, dann kannst du weiter sehen.


----------



## xalex (5. Januar 2011)

yupp, so mach ichs

trau mich allerdings nicht alleine, hab an dämpfern noch nie rumgemacht... und mein händler ist im urlaub

aber es wäre die anleitung hier, oder?

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te...ls/07/ger/d_mpfers/air_sleeve_maintenance.htm


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2011)

Die Luftkammer selbst bleibt zu.
Ausbauen und den Sprengring unter der übergeschobenen Kammer rausnehmen.
Übergeschobene Kammer runter ziehen (sitzt etwass fest in 2 O- Ringen)

Dann hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336003&highlight=dhx+air


----------



## xalex (5. Januar 2011)

ok, danke. werd mich am woende mal dranwagen und dann berichten


----------



## jan84 (5. Januar 2011)

xalex schrieb:


> d.h. die rechnung ist die gewesen, dass das boostvalve das größere volumen kompensieren soll?



Einfach und noch dazu ziemlich falsch. Ne schlechte Federkennlinie durch Dämpfung kompensieren zu wollen ist einfach Blödsinn. Gerade wenn offensichtlich, wie man anscheinend an den 09er Fritzzen sieht, besser funktionierende Dämpfer (vielleicht sollte man das Wort Feder-Dämpferelement etablieren ) vorhanden sind...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2011)

Dämpfung=> dynamisch
Federung=> statisch
Mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.


----------



## jan84 (5. Januar 2011)

Sag ich doch .


----------



## xalex (5. Januar 2011)

das ist so einigermassen sogar mir als hobbypilot und nicht-techniker klar. da würd ich das von leuten, die für eine bikefirma die spezifikationen machen, erst recht erwarten... aber wenn ich kurz nachdenke...nach all den jahren wundert mich echt im bike bereich nichts mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheissenduro (6. Januar 2011)

chekt mal ob das Ding verspannt eingebaut ist, wenn man den an der oberen Aufhängung löst sieht man das ja ob der mittig sitzt oder nicht. Als wir davon gehört haben, haben wirs promt geprüft. Bei mir nix (10er Modell) aber das 09er von nem Kumpel war nen Treffer.  Müsstet eben dann die Buchsen modifizieren.

Sind beides noch die Modelle mit den dünnen (hübschen) Dämpfern.


----------



## xalex (8. Januar 2011)

so. ich bin zeimlich stinkig.

hab jetzt mehrere stunden an dem dämpfer rumgemacht und jetzt soviel plastikstreifen drinne, wie ich in die äußere luuftkammer reinbekomme. 
es geht in die richitge richtung, ist aber immer noch nicht gut. mit gelichem druck wie vorher bekomme ich den dämpfer nur noch mit soviel wums zum durchschlagen, dass ich sagen würde, dass ist okay.
reduzieren kann ich den druck immer noch nicht, d.d mehr als 15% sag ist nicht drinnen.

was tun? kann ich die lücken zwischen den plastikstreifen noch mit ftt zukleistern?
wer ist bei cube für sowas verantwortllch, wen kann ich da zur sau machen?

am meisten ärgere ich mich drüber, dass ich das ding ungefahren zu tf-tuned geschickt habe... sonst würd ich erstmal den hv-däpfer gegen einen normalen tauschen und dann wieter sehen..


----------



## JDEM (8. Januar 2011)

Versuch doch mal die Luftkammer mit Öl zu verkleinern, kannst du ja auch jederzeit rückgängig machen und verbessert zudem die Schmierung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2011)

Öl geht nicht.
Du kannst nur mit Plastikstreifen alles sauber auslegen.
Der Dämpfer war bei Push?


----------



## xalex (8. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Öl geht nicht.
> Du kannst nur mit Plastikstreifen alles sauber auslegen.
> Der Dämpfer war bei Push?



yupp.  der äußere behälter ist ca. zu zwei dritteln ausgefüllt. brauche neues plastik, dann kann ich dass noch ein bißchen sauberer machen und noch mehr ausfüllen.

der war bei push, habe die auch schon angemailt, die haben auch geantwortet und angeboten, ihn zu überarbeiten, gehört ja zum service dazu. hab jetzt nochmal gefragt, ob sie sicher sind, dass da mit mehr druckstufe was zu machen ist...


----------



## jan84 (8. Januar 2011)

Bei der beschriebenen Symptomatik liegt das Problem in der Feder des Dämpfers und nicht in der Dämpfung. Da ist mit der Druckstufe maximal Schadensbegrenzung zu betreiben, allerdings ist das weder was halbes noch was ganzes => Luftkammer anpassen od. anderen Dämpfer. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Januar 2011)

das problem ist m.E. dass die Übersetzung des Hinterbaus sich zum ende des FW erheblich vergrößert.
Ich vermute, dass die das gemacht haben um das ding auf die progressive Gasfeder abzustimmen. Warum die dann aber den Dämpfer mit der größen Kammer verbaut wurde ist mir ein Rätsel. Grund zu der Annahme, das der Rahmen eigentlich für den normalen RP23 ausgelegt ist, gibt mir auch die Tatsache, dass zum Ende des FWs hin beim Boostvalve-Dämpfer die Propedalschraube an dem von Cube zum Rahmen angebotenen Spritzschutz schleift. Das wäre beim kleineren Pendant wie es scheint nicht der fall. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Hinterbau mit dem kleineren Dämpfer besser funktionieren könnte...oder eben mit der Plastikplatte.
Edit. Ich werde das mal bei gelegenheit ausprobieren, habe nen PR23 in 200mm noch hier.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2011)

Push bau als Endanschlag ein weißes Elastomer ein.
Schraub mal die Luftkammer runter und mach ein Foto.


----------



## jan84 (9. Januar 2011)

Dann wäre immernoch die Frage warum Cube dann den BV-Dämpfer verbaut ohne den Hinterbau anzupassen. Meine Theorie ist, Richtung:
"Scheiss auf die Funktion, das hat mit dem alten auch funktioniert also muss es mit dem BV Dämpfer auch funktionieren". Dass da jemand wirklich nachgedacht/getestet hat kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 

Weiter stellt sich mir dann die Frage obs nur einige der neueren Fritzz'e sind dich nicht gescheit funktionieren (Problem ist irgendwann doch auch mal Cube aufgefallen), oder obs alle sind und die meisten aber einfach nicht so eingesetzt werden dass es auffällt / von Händlern totgepumpt werden und diese sagen "Dass muss so".... 

Womit wir beim Thema sind. Was sagt der Händler dazu? So wie das beschrieben wird kann dass mMn schon ne Gewährleistungssache (Kulanz sowieso) sein den Dämpfer auszutauschen...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2011)

Er hat doch keinen original Dämpfer mehr.


----------



## xalex (9. Januar 2011)

mein händler ist den ganzen januar in neuseeland... er hat mir aber schon angeboten gehabt, den dämpfer gegen einen normalen rp23 zu tauschen. dann hab ich halt das geld für push zum fenster raus

die luftkammer selber aufzumachen trau ich mich nicht. ich hab schon zwei linke hände an sich. 


ich warte jetzt mal die antwort von push ab. morgen kaufe ich mir dann diverse plastikgetränkeflaschen und pflastere die äußere luftkammer vollends zu...
ansonsten ist mir noch eingefallen, dass ja eigentlich ein vanilla r reinpassen müsste

ich geh jetzt mal durch den schlamm rutschen und schauen, wie sich das jetzt im gelände verhält...


----------



## jan84 (9. Januar 2011)

Ich würde dass Tauschangebot deines Händlers dann wohl bei Gelegenheit wahrnehmen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2011)

Luftkammer aufschrauben ist doch easy.
Einfach in den Schraubstock einklemmen und die Kammer abschrauben.
Vorher Luft raus, fertig.

Push legt ans hintere Ende einen weißen Elastomer als Endanschlag.
Wenn der drin ist, kann der Dämpfer eigentlich nicht hart durchschlagen.

Sonst PM.


----------



## xalex (9. Januar 2011)

hart durchschlagen tut er nicht, das kann ich ausschliessen

ich probiers jetzt erstmal mit mehr ülastik und meld mich dann nochmal...


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2011)

wie weit schiebt sich der O- Ring er Kolbenstange zurück, wenn du dich mit Gepäck mit dem Hintern volles Brot in den Sattel fallen lässt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (10. Januar 2011)

da bleiben mir noch ca. 5mm bei ca 1cm eingestellten sag. ich spür da auch schon ein sanftes durchschlagen, wo ich sagen würde, da tip ich den endanschlag an


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2011)

Dann  verkleinere jetzt mal die Luftkammer soweit das geht.
Und dann mach den gleichen Versuch mit gleicher Einstellung nochmal.
(Aber schneid den Kuststoff sauber/ passend rein, d= 2,0mm müssten möglich sein)


----------



## xalex (10. Januar 2011)

mach ich, komme jetzt aber erst am freitag dazu

ich besorg mir jetzt mal einen gebrauchten vanilla r zum probieren. obwohl der ja dann vermutlich zu linear sein dürfte...


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2011)

langsam drehst du dich unstrukturiert im kreis.
du musst es wissen


----------



## xalex (10. Januar 2011)

na, so unstrukturiert find ichs garnicht fÃ¼r meine verhÃ¤ltnisse...

am freitag wird die kammer nochmal verkleinert, dann klappt es entweder besser oder nicht

falls nicht gut und ich billig (50â¬) an einen vanilla r komme, werd ich das probieren und wenn gut den rp23 verscherbeln

wenn beides nicht gut, bei meinem hÃ¤ndler gegen kleinere luftkammer tauschen

wie wÃ¼rdest du es denn machen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2011)

xalex schrieb:


> mach ich, komme jetzt aber erst am freitag dazu
> 
> ich besorg mir jetzt mal einen gebrauchten vanilla r zum probieren. obwohl der ja dann vermutlich zu linear sein dürfte...



Deine Vorgehensweise hört sich hier anders an?
Ist aber egal.

Wenn du die Kammer komplett verkleinert hast (sauber gearbeitet), dann kannst du dir den Weg zum Händler sparen.
Kleiner hat der auch nix.


----------



## Berliner89 (10. Januar 2011)

ich musste mich heute wiedereinmal zum händler bewegen!


entweder hat es mir die lager von der umlenkung? des rp23 zerschossen
oder der dämpfer ist kaputt was ich eher glaube.

wenn man nur leicht auf den rahmen drückt, das fritzz einfedert kommt ein lautes und spürbares knirschen welches sogar an den gabelholmen noch spürbar ist 

wenn der dämpfer kaputt sein sollte baue ich dieses _*UNBRAUCHBARE*_Fritzz auseinander und verkaufe die lumpen einzelnd bis auf die gabel.

ich bin echt enttäuscht was cube da verkauft!!!!
irgendwie bin ich FROH !!!!!  das ich mir kein 2011 hanzz gekauft habe !!!!

gruß


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Januar 2011)

das kann dir mit jedem fahrrad passieren. Zugegeben, die Dämpfungsanlenkung ist etwas der schwachpunkt des Rades, meinem Vater ist da mal einer der Stifte durch die die Lager in Position halten, gebrochen. Ermüdungsbruch so wie es aussah.


----------



## Berliner89 (10. Januar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> das kann dir mit jedem fahrrad passieren. Zugegeben, die Dämpfungsanlenkung ist etwas der schwachpunkt des Rades, meinem Vater ist da mal einer der Stifte durch die die Lager in Position halten, gebrochen. Ermüdungsbruch so wie es aussah.




Das ist mir schon 2 mal passiert!  Ermüdungsbruch bei einem kaufdatum vom 7.7.10?   das ist keine Ermüdung sondern Billig Schrauben die ausserdem viel zu dünn sind( ich schätze mal 0,5cm kann nicht nachmessen da fritzz beim händler steht und ich die schraube einige tage nicht mehr in der hand hatte)  
im vergleich bei meinem nox sind die daumen dick 


Gruß


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Januar 2011)

ja, ermüdungsbruch. Das material wurde vermutlich von der dicke so berechnet, das sich die schraube noch so gerade im elastischen bereich verformt (<1 promill des E-moduls). Ansonsten würde sie erheblich früher brechen. Oder aber das ganze ist auf das durchhauen vom dämpfer zu schieben, weil dann dort eben größere gelenkkräfte auftreten als bei einer kontinuierlichen übertragung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ja, ermüdungsbruch. Das material wurde vermutlich von der dicke so berechnet, das sich die schraube noch so gerade im elastischen bereich verformt (<1 promill des E-moduls). Ansonsten würde sie erheblich früher brechen. Oder aber das ganze ist auf das durchhauen vom dämpfer zu schieben, weil dann dort eben größere gelenkkräfte auftreten als bei einer kontinuierlichen übertragung.



Ich glaube, hier wird nicht groß gerechnet.
Eher ausprobiert.
Passiert auch an anderen Bikes.
An meinem RM wurde der Schraubensatz geändert, jetzt hält es (toitoitoi)


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Januar 2011)

kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wofür beschäftigt cube dann ingenieure?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2011)

Die könnten das rechnen, sicher.
Aber welche Kräfte setzt man an?


----------



## Berliner89 (10. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, hier wird nicht groß gerechnet.
> Eher ausprobiert.
> Passiert auch an anderen Bikes.
> An meinem RM wurde der Schraubensatz geändert, jetzt hält es (toitoitoi)




Bei mir sind es halt viele kleine sachen die immer kaput gehen!

Der Hinterbau ist allerdings eine grobe fehlkonstruktion (in meinen !!! augen)  ich bin schon Bikes mit 120 und 140 mm am hinterrad gefahren die nicht annährend sofort zum durchschlagen neigten und sie hatten auch kein 400 Dämpfer! ich behaupte sogar das ein baumarkt fully für 300 weniger zum durchschlagen neigt wie die fritzz krücke 
Qualität mal kein vergleich , oder doch?????

hoffentlich liest das jemand von cube und schämt sich in grund und boden!

gruß


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Januar 2011)

@rocky rider: das dürfte nicht allzuschwer sein. Im Fall eines Durchschlages ist die Beschleunigung (also auch die Kraft, denn aus F/m=a folgt F=a*m) am größten somit würde ich sagen, dass der Wertebereich bei einem durchschlag aufhört.
Die entsprechenden Beschleunigungen und damit die Kräfte würden sich an einem Tag mithilfe eines testfahrers und eines Beschleunigungsmessers am Rahmen genau genug ermitteln lassen. Danach ist es vielleicht 30min arbeit das zu fuß auszrechnen und das so auszulegen, dass man einen vernünftigen Kompromiss zwischen der Stablität und dem Gewicht schafft.

Wie gesagt, m.E. ist die Kinematik das Problem, die augenscheinlich auf einen kleinvolumigen gasdämpfer angepasst wurde und ich werde das mal in den kommenden wochen ausprobieren.


----------



## JDEM (10. Januar 2011)

Das Problem scheint ja am Fox mit HV zu liegen, der ja zu wenig Progressivität aufweist und so das Durchschlagen entscheident begünstigt. Das weist aber auch daraufhin, dass auf ne vernünftige Abstimmung Dämpfer-Fahrwerk kein Wert gelegt wurde und scheinbar die Teile nicht ausreichend getestet werden. 
Die Leute mit normalem RP23 (2009er) haben die Probleme anscheinend nicht.


----------



## jan84 (10. Januar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wofür beschäftigt cube dann ingenieure?



Tun sie das ?

Die Belastung aus Beschleunigungsdaten zu ermitteln ist (sehr) schwer, F=m*a funktioniert da nicht. Dass es bei Bikes sinnvoll funktioniert/angewendet wird bezweifel ich. Bei der Dämpferaufhängung wird auch nichts rechnerisch ausgelegt wie das ganze aussieht, das sind Erfahrungswerte und gut. 



> Das ist mir schon 2 mal passiert! Ermüdungsbruch bei einem kaufdatum vom 7.7.10? das ist keine Ermüdung sondern Billig Schrauben die ausserdem viel zu dünn sind( ich schätze mal 0,5cm kann nicht nachmessen da fritzz beim händler steht und ich die schraube einige tage nicht mehr in der hand hatte)



Ermüdungsbruch (wodurch gekennzeichnet in dem Fall? Durch wen beurteilt?) bei Kaufdatum 7.7.2010 glaub ich auch nicht,  wenn das alles korrekt zusammengebaut war. 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass im Bikebereich kaum/garnicht quantitativ auf Betriebsfestigkeit gerechnet wird, das sind vorwiegend Erfahrungswerte + qualitative FE-Optimierungen + Prüfungen & Erfahrungswerte von einschlägigen Prüfinstituten für Bikes. 

Dass einige Dinge an den Cubes qualitativ eher... "naja" sind, da stimme ich aber zu. Zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach einem Jahr Stereo und mittlerweile einem Jahr Fritzz, jeweils artgerecht bewegt, zu urteilen. 

grüße,
Jan, der mit seinem Fritzz (09) anscheinend weitestgehend Glück hatte


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Januar 2011)

> Tun sie das
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das hoffe ich zumindest...


> Die Belastung aus Beschleunigungsdaten zu ermitteln ist (sehr) schwer, F=m*a funktioniert da nicht. Dass es bei Bikes sinnvoll funktioniert/angewendet wird bezweifel ich. Bei der Dämpferaufhängung wird auch nichts rechnerisch ausgelegt wie das ganze aussieht, das sind Erfahrungswerte und gut.


Hmm, ich hätte gedacht, aus der beschleunigung des Rahmens müsste die Kraft folgen. Je nach genauigkeit der Messung versteht sich.



> Ermüdungsbruch (wodurch gekennzeichnet in dem Fall? Durch wen beurteilt?) bei Kaufdatum 7.7.2010 glaub ich auch nicht, wenn das alles korrekt zusammengebaut war.


zumindest beim Fritzz von meinem Vater hat die Schraube etwa 4monate gehalten und ist nicht bei einer Belastungsspitze sondern auf einer leichten Abfahrt auseinandergebrochen. Insofern vermute ich das es Materialermüdung war.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2011)

Die Belastungen sind wirklich schwer zu ermitteln.
Unterschiedliche Richtungen erschweren das außerdem. (schräg versemmelte Landung)
Wenn man nachbessert, ist das noch halbwegs akzeptabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (10. Januar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> das hoffe ich zumindest...
> 
> Hmm, ich hätte gedacht, aus der beschleunigung des Rahmens müsste die Kraft folgen. Je nach genauigkeit der Messung versteht sich.
> 
> ...



Zu ersterem:
Nein das ganze funktioniert nicht, bzw. ist nur als sehr grobes Schätzeisen und/oder in Verbindung mit Referenzmessungen mit direkter Kraftmessung (Messdose, am Rahmen kalibrierte Dehnmesstreifen) zu verwenden. Das ist, gerade im Gelände, ne ziemlich komplexe Geschichte und sollte von jemandem durchgeführt werden der weiss was er tut. Wärs so einfach könnten wir glaubich einige Leute auf die Straße setzen . 
Wie man an sehr vielen Bike(marken) sieht klappts aber auch ganz gut ohne eigentliche Entwicklung. Ein Designer reicht prinzipiell um haltbare Räder auf den Markt zu bringen. Der Rest wird in Taiwan gemacht. 

zweiteres:
Ermüdungsbruch erkennt man gut an der Bruchfläche, das sieht oft Lehrbuchmäßig aus. Wenn Ermüdungsbruch ist immernoch die Frage => war da alles richtig montiert? 
Wenn nicht und es beispielsweise Spiel gab => Es treten (ganz) andere & ggf. höhere Lasten auf, was aus Betriebsfestigkeitssicht wieder ganz anders zu bewerten ist. Da ist der Bösewicht dann der der bei der Montage (oder Qualitätskontrolle) gepfuscht hat und nicht der der die Schraube ausgewählt hat. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Januar 2011)

ja ihr habt recht. Ich will auch nur was lernen...


----------



## jan84 (10. Januar 2011)

Und ich will nur son TransAM haben  .


----------



## Berliner89 (11. Januar 2011)

War Ebend bei meinem Händler, der Dämpfer ist kaput und nicht die Lager. Man habe ich mich gefreut über die Nachricht das man sich ein 2000+ Fahrrad Kauft wo gut 5 Monaten jedes Teil ersetzt werden muss! nie nie nie nie nie nie nie wieder ein Cube meine Freundin wollte ein Stereo wls und ich ein Frame Kit hanzz
Nach der Fritzz Story kaufe ich lieber bei Hornbach 2 Bikes und Klebe einen Cube Aufkleber drauf und auf die Gabel und den Dämpfer Fox und fertig sind 2000Räder

Kurz und knapp Fritzz wird zerlegt und teilweise verkauft. Ich habe kein Bock mehr auf den Haufen Metal Schrott!
Wer Interesse am Fritzz rx Rahmen 20" fast Kratzer frei hat soll sich melden, Gabel nimmt ein Kumpel und die Laufräder nehme ich für den nächsten Winter(Spikes)
Kleinteile auch zu verkaufen....

Gruß (nicht für Cube Mitarbeiter !!!!!!!!)


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Januar 2011)

Und was passiet jetzt mit dem Dämpfer?
Was ist an dem Ding kaputt?


----------



## Berliner89 (11. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Und was passiet jetzt mit dem Dämpfer?
> Was ist an dem Ding kaputt?



Dafür habe ich zu wenig Ahnung um das zu sagen und mein Händler behaupte ich mal hat sie auch nicht auch wenn er nett ist!
Ich kann aufjedenfall sagen das der Dämpfer beim einfedern "stottert" und knirscht,Dreck schliese ich eig. Aus da ich nie bei regen gefahren bin und nach redet Fahrt alles gereinigt habe mit einem Eimer lauwarmen Wasser und einem weichem schwamm(kein Hochdruck)
Der Händler ist halt um die Ecke deswegen!
Öhm er schickt den dämpfer zu Cube (wo auch seit 4! Wochen mein gebrochener Sattel ist) und dann wird entschieden!
Für mich ist die Sache zu 99% klar ...Cube wird sagen eigenverschulden oder sowas könnte ich wetten!!!!!
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (11. Januar 2011)

falls das nicht klappt, schick ihn zu fox, die wird das sicherlich interessieren...


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Januar 2011)

wenn er zu cube geht, geht er auch weiter zu toxo, ganz sicher.
eigentlich kannst du ihn direkt zu toxo schicken (oder dein händler, mit rechnung)


----------



## kuberli (11. Januar 2011)

Im Normalfall kann dein Händler den Sattel auch direkt nach Italien zum Hersteller schicken. Das dauert dann ungefähr 3 Wochen bis der neue ankommt.


----------



## xalex (14. Januar 2011)

so, hab jetzt mal den äußeren ausgleichsbehälter so gut es ging ausgekleidet, denk mal dass das jetzt 80-90 prozent sind. 
dämpfer ist besser, geht mir aber immer noch ein wenig zu schnell durch. werde den jetzt aber mal so fahren am wochenende.

würde es eigentlich etwas bringen, wenn ich die zwischenräume noch mit judy butter o.ä. zukleistere?

vielen dank erstmal für die unterstützung, insbesondere an rockyrider


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2011)

Kannst du reinkleistern, bringt aber nurnoch wenig.


----------



## xalex (17. Januar 2011)

so, mal zum abschluss:
ich hab mir jetzt nochmal die mühe gemacht, noch mehr plastik reizupfriemeln und noch fett dazu zu machen. die äußere kammer ist jetzt fast ganz ausgefüllt, hab sie grad so drüber gepfriemelt bekommen. das letzte bißchen hat nochmal erstaunlich viel gebracht, so werd ich den dämpfer jetzt erstmal fahren. ich muß auch nochmal mit dem luftdruck rumspielen, +- 5 psi machen einen großen unterschied. und ausgerechnet jetzt am woende ist meine dämpferpumpe undicht geworden, so dass ich keinen verlässlichen wert bekommen habe.

nach dem ersten bikepark-besuch werd ich mal weiter sehen. 

von der dynamik/ dämpfung her funkt das ding super, so wie ich es gewohnt bin, wenn ich was zu tf-tuned schicke. bin als geschworener stahlfederdämpferfahrer angenehm überrascht.


----------



## Berliner89 (21. Januar 2011)

Ich war heute bei meinem Händler um mir meinen neuen Fizik Sattel abzuholen mein alter war weis und mein neuer ist schwarz (mir egal wird eh verkauft!)

und ich habe ihm gleich meine Fox Talas in die Handgedrückt weil die Absenkung nun auch nicht mehr funktioniert die Gabel bleibt auf 160mm 

Cube kann da zwar nichts für aber das ist endgültig der Grund mich von FOX und CUBE zu verabschieden  NIEEE NIEEEE NIEEEE mehr FOX oder Cube!

Ich melde mich wieder wenn ich infos zu meinem Rp23 und zu der Talas 36 Rc2 Fit erhalte!

Gruß


----------



## Jetpilot (21. Januar 2011)

Wie versprochen habe ich den RP23 mit der kleinen Kammer in das Fritzz eingebaut.
Der Unterschied ist tatsächlich da, der Hinterbau neigt nicht mehr zum wegsacken und arbeitet deutlich besser. Morgen wird dann auch auf trails gefahren, mal schauen ob die Durchschlagsquote (und damit die belastungsspitzen für die Lagerachsen) trotz knapp 2bar weniger druck im dämpfer nun geringer wird. Sag ist auf etwa 30% eingestellt, mmn. notwendig viel für ein Enduro mit 160mm Federweg.


----------



## kampfgnom (23. Januar 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich noch die 23er ohne zusätzliche Luftkammer? Ich sehe immer nur noch die HVs mit Boostvalve. 
Wenn es die "LV"s nur noch als Restposten des 2009er Modells gäbe, könnte Cube ja unmöglich einer serienmäßigen Umrüstung zustimmen. 

Ich finde diese Abstimmungsprobleme jedenfalls ausgesprochen ärgerlich, da ich mir dieses Jahr auch ein Fritzz zulegen will. Der Dämpfer wäre dann die zweite Änderung (nach der Bremse), die schon im Laden verhandelt werden muss...


----------



## jan84 (23. Januar 2011)

Das beschriebene Verhalten (ständiges Durchschlagen/-sacken wenn man den Dämpfer nicht Todpumpt) ist meiner Auffassung nach aufjedenfall ein Mangel der eher im Rahmen der Gewährleistung als im Rahmen der Kulanz zu beseitigen ist...

Ist halt die Frage ob das problem bei allen Bikes mit HV Dämpfer praktisch wirklich vorhanden ist oder ob es Einzelfälle sind. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampfgnom (23. Januar 2011)

Die hier beschriebenen Fälle klingen eindeutig nach einem systematischen Fehler.
Wahrscheinlich wird das gros der Kunden einfach mit weniger SAG, sprich strafferem Hinterbau fahren. Möglicherweise weil sie es nicht anders verstehen.
Andere werden sich zwar ärgern, aber statt einer Reklamation wahlweise einen anderen Dämpfer einbauen, oder eben die Luftkammer selbst verkleinern.

Wenn das Gesamtfahrwerk durch Einsatz der HV-Dämpfer degressiv wird, so ist das ein nicht praxisgerechtes Verhalten und somit m.E. ein verdeckter Mangel.


----------



## reel (23. Januar 2011)

also ich glaub eher dass das fahrwerk im vgl zu dem lv dämpfer linearer wird... d.h. es fehlt die endprogression die das durchschlagen verhindert.
ich bin allerdings schon mehrere räder mit dem hv dämpfer gefahren und hatte noch keine probleme damit. 
bei meinem fritzz kann ich leider noch nichts dazu sagen weil ich damit noch keine strecke hatte wo auch nur annähernd was durchschlagen hätte können... wird wahrscheinlich jetzt wos wieder geschneit hat auch noch bissl dauern


----------



## kampfgnom (23. Januar 2011)

Die Charakteristik des Fahrwerks ist ja am Ende eine Kombination aus Kinematik und Dämpfer-Charakteristik. Wenn die anderen Räder eine progressive Kinematik haben, erreicht man selbst mit einem völlig linearen Dämpfer noch ein progressives Fahrwerk. 
Ist die Kinematik aber linear oder degressiv, braucht man schon einen progressiven Dämpfer.


----------



## Jetpilot (23. Januar 2011)

reel schrieb:


> also ich glaub eher dass das fahrwerk im vgl zu dem lv dämpfer linearer wird... d.h. es fehlt die endprogression die das durchschlagen verhindert.


Unsinn. Die rückstellkraft geht aus dem druck hervor und dieser ist direkt proportional zu 1/V. (Kannst du mit der allgemeinen Gasgleichung nachrechnen)


> ich bin allerdings schon mehrere räder mit dem hv dämpfer gefahren und hatte noch keine probleme damit.


weil bei diesen die hinterbaukinematik vermutlich auch auf die HV dämpfer abgestimmt sind. Das Fritzz arbeitet enorm degressiv, daher auch das durchschlagsverhalten


> Wenn es die "LV"s nur noch als Restposten des 2009er Modells gäbe, könnte Cube ja unmöglich einer serienmäßigen Umrüstung zustimmen.


das vielleicht nicht, aber was ist mit äquivalenten Dämpfern von Rockshox oder manitou oder sonst wem? Ich finde, das kann man durchaus verlangen zumahl fox ja eher teurer ist als die beiden genannten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2011)

Einige Hersteller haben ihre Modelle mit größerer Luftkammer ausgestattet, als 2010 das BoostValve kam.
Die Rechnung ging aber nicht auf.

Wenn es jemandem zu früh durchschlägt, kann er die Standardkammer nachrüsten.
Die gibt es einzeln, aber auch als ganze Dämpfer.

Man sollte aber bedenken, dass man mit der kleinen Kammer nix mehr selbst variieren kann.
Früher gab es die AVA Kammer, da war die Volumeverstellung einfacher.

Gelackmeiert ist allerdings der Ahnungslose.
Der fährt entweder mit wenig Sag, oder rauscht durch den Federweg.


----------



## kampfgnom (24. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ... Wenn es jemandem zu früh durchschlägt, kann er die Standardkammer nachrüsten.
> Die gibt es einzeln, aber auch als ganze Dämpfer...



Und was kostet der Spaß? So als Plan B, sollte man sich seitens Cube oder Händler unkooperativ zeigen?


----------



## Chicane (24. Januar 2011)

Die großen Fox-Luftkammern kann man doch wunderbar selbst verkleinern und somit individuell auf das Bike bzw. persönliche Wünsche abstimmen. Und das mit 10 min Aufwand. Bei der Standardkammer ist man, wie RR66 schon geschrieben hat, recht gebunden. 

Fahre zwar kein Fritzz, aber mein Canyon ist mit RP23 HV ohne und mit Boost Valve auch ohne Gnade durchgerauscht. Große luftkammer um ca. 75% reduziert und passt  Sollte man auf jeden Fall mal testen. Dämpfer wird merklich progressiver (je nachdem um wieviel man verkleinert) und kostet dazu nichts.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2011)

Kammern kosten irgendwas zwischen 60,- & 80,-â¬, wenn ich recht informiert bin.


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Januar 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Die großen Fox-Luftkammern kann man doch wunderbar selbst verkleinern und somit individuell auf das Bike bzw. persönliche Wünsche abstimmen. Und das mit 10 min Aufwand. Bei der Standardkammer ist man, wie RR66 schon geschrieben hat, recht gebunden.


Und wie hast du das angestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2011)

Dämpfer raus
Luft ablassen
Sprengring am Ende der übergeschobenen Luftkammer abnehmen
die kammer abziehen
den Spalt mit Kunststoffstreifen (von Plastikflasche oder so) verkleinern
Wieder zusammen setzten


----------



## xalex (24. Januar 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Die großen Fox-Luftkammern kann man doch wunderbar selbst verkleinern und somit individuell auf das Bike bzw. persönliche Wünsche abstimmen. Und das mit 10 min Aufwand. Bei der Standardkammer ist man, wie RR66 schon geschrieben hat, recht gebunden.



bei mir wars jetzt halt wie oben lang und breit beschrieben so, dass ich die äußere kammer vollständig (so gut es geht) hab ausfüllen müssen. insofern ist der hv-dämpfer im fritzz sinnfrei. nach dem ersten mal bikepark werd ich sehen, ob nicht in die hauptkammer auch noch was kann


----------



## HudsonHawk (28. Januar 2011)

Servus,
ich hatte auch das Problem mit dem RP23BV am Fritzz. Nachdem ich diesen Thread aufmerksam durchgelesen hatte, hab ich mich daran gemacht, die Luftkammer in der beschriebenen Weise zu verkleinern.
Erster Eindruck, bei 25% SAG rauscht mir der Dämpfer nicht schon bei der kleinsten Bodenwelle durch, fühlt sich insgesamt stimmiger an und bei (jetzt auf die Schnelle) nur kleinen Drops bleiben immer noch ca 15mm Reserve.
Ein Versuch ist es definitiv Wert, kostet nichts (bis auf die Haribo) und wenns nichts bringt ist es auch schnell wieder Rückgängig gemacht.
Glück ab!!


----------



## kante2004 (28. Januar 2011)

Hi...bin auch Besitzer ein Cube Fritzz 2010 mit RP23 HV. Hab die Selfmade-Tuninglösung eben ausprobiert und bin für den 1. Eindruck schon recht überrascht. Der Dämpfer wird spürbar progressiver. Es ist zwar noch nicht so, dass es ausreichend wäre...aber immerhin.

Daher meine Frage: Hat schon jmd versucht die Durchlassöffnung in die äußere Druckkammer zu verschließen? Würde ja den Vorteil haben, dass die Plastikschnibbelei aufhört und man das Zusatzvolumen der HV-Kammer zu 100% verkleinern könnte.

Wie verschließt man es am besten, dass man das Tuning rückstandsfrei entfernen kann?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2011)

ich zweifele etwas daran, das loch dauerhaft dicht zu bekommen.
kannst dir ja einen Standardbody kaufen.


----------



## kante2004 (28. Januar 2011)

Du meinst um den eigentlich Dämpfer keinen HV-Body sondern im Endeffekt ne Hülse ohne Volumen? 
Dann könnte ich die HV- Hülse ja auch ab lassen und erstmal versuchen das Loch mit nem Stück Gummi und ner Schelle dicht zubekommen...oder hab ich jetzt nen Denkfehler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2011)

kannst du alles versuchen.
aber denk mal welcher druck da drin ist, OHNE dass du einfederst.

Eine Standardbody hat keine übergeschobene Kammer, also aich kein Loch.
Guck dir mal ein paar Fotos bei eBay oder so an.


----------



## kampfgnom (28. Januar 2011)

Auf keinen Fall eine Schelle über den Dämpfer ziehen. Durch die geringen Wandstärken kannst Du den Körper relativ leicht zerdrücken.


----------



## kante2004 (28. Januar 2011)

Okay, dann habe ich nur falsch verstanden, was du mit Body meinst. 

Ich frage mich nur gerade, ob da wirklich soviel Druck herrscht. Wenn man die HV-Hülse abnimmt, sind es auch nur 2 O-Ringe, die das System abdichten. 
Da hab ich mich schon beim Auseinandernehmen drüber gewundert.
Danke für den Tip mit der Wandstärke


----------



## kampfgnom (28. Januar 2011)

Wieviel Druck fährst Du auf Deinem Dämpfer? Dieser Druck herrscht in der gesamten Kammer...
"Nur" O-Ringe ist gut; O-Ringe sind aus Elastomeren und die sind absolut volumenkonstant. Der Druck müsste den O-Ring also schon durch den 1-2/10mm schmalen Spalt zwischen Luftkammer und Körper pressen, um zu einem Leck zu führen.


----------



## kante2004 (28. Januar 2011)

ca. 200PSI. 
Mh, wenn du das sagst. Bin technisch eher unbedarft  
Dann verwerfe ich meine Idee mit dem Verstopfen der Durchlassöffnung und bastel fleißig weiter mit Plastikstreifen


----------



## xalex (28. Januar 2011)

so ganz doof ist das doch nicht. also nix schelle von aussen, sondern von innen einen kunststoffstöpsel auf die öffnung der hauptkammer setzen, also so, dass der durch den druck abgedichtet wird!?


----------



## kante2004 (28. Januar 2011)

Hm, wollte den Dämpfer nicht noch weiter auseinander nehmen. Fällt jemanden noch ne andere Möglichkeit ein?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2011)

schneid doch einfach deine kunststoffstreifen so sauber ein, dass die kammer voll ist.
ich habe 2x 1mm starkes Kunststoff eingelegt.


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Januar 2011)

Oder du machst folgendes: Du vermisst die Kammer in der breite und im Umfang und baust dir eine form (aus pappe oder so) die gießt du mit silikon aus und das drückst du dann nach dem aushärten in die Kammer rein, sollte ziemlich vollständig ausfüllen und nicht klappern)


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Januar 2011)

dann kann es dir passieren, dass das Silkon so festpappt, dass du die Kammer nie wieder runter bekommst.
Ich hatte mal ein 2mm Gummistreifen drin, der ging auch fast nicht mehr runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kante2004 (29. Januar 2011)

Ich werde wohl weiter mit Plastikstreifen experimentieren. War ja schon der richtige Weg. Hatte bislang eh noch keine Zeit zu testen, ob es nicht vielleicht schon reicht.


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo!
Hier wurde nun schon seit einigen Wochen nichts mehr geschrieben. Ist das Problem nicht mehr akut? Wurde von Seitens Cube jemals ein Wort darüber verloren? 
Da ich selbst ein Fritzz SL bestellt habe und bereits schon im Februar auf einer Warteliste stehe, habe ich jetzt die Zeit mich detailiert nach Verbesserungen umzusehen. Hat jemand von euch schon mal eine dreiteilige Schale in die große Luftkammer eingelegt? Hat eventuell jemand von euch ein Bild auf dem man das Innere der äußeren Luftkammer erkennen kann?
Grüße und Danke!

nico


----------



## xalex (22. Februar 2011)

meine finale lösung war, dass ich die äußere luftkammer mit so modellierton vollgemacht und aushärten lassen habe. dann mit reichlich fett drüber gezogen. das volumen der äußeren kammer dürfte jetzt gegen null gehen. zusätzlich hab ich mir den dämpfer von tf-tuned nochmal anders abstimmen lassen.
keine sonderlich elegante lösung, aber es funktioniert.

um den kontakt zu cube habe ich mich nicht mehr gekümmert.


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Februar 2011)

xalex schrieb:


> um den kontakt zu cube habe ich mich nicht mehr gekümmert.


Ich habe da einen etwas besseren Draht direkt über ein befreundeten Händler. Je nach dem wie das nun läuft (mein Rad ist gestern gekommen) werde ich mich da auch intensiver mit Cube auseinander setzen. Wenn die blocken sollten bringt das aber alles nichts...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2011)

legt euch doch einfach den Plastikstreifen in die Luftkammer.
Spart Zeit und Nerven.


----------



## xalex (11. März 2011)

so, mein problem ist gelöst. tf-tuned hat mir netterwiese für 27 pfund eine kleine luftkammer verkauft. ich konnte mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass die weniger volumen hat, als mit meiner ganz verkleinerten äußeren kammer, aber ist wohl so.

jetzt funkt mein hinterbau mit knapp 30% sag richtig gut.

kann also allen nur empfehlen, am besten beim kauf vom 2011er fritzz den dämpfer gleich tauschen zu lassen


----------



## mykill.meyers (3. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich bekomm ein 2011 RX und hab den thread jetzt mal duchgelesen. Fand´s auf der Probefahrt sehr gut, komm allerdings voom Tourenbereich.
Nur damit ich´s richtig versteh: RP23 Boostvalve = böse?! 
Der kleinere RP23 funktioniert besser?
und worin liegt der Unterschied HV-BV?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Mai 2011)

HV= größere Luftkammer für linearen federwegsverlauf (also mit wenig Endprogression
Boost= lageabhänge Druckstufe, also am Anfang wenig Druckstufe (sensibel) und zum Ende mehr (Progression)

Hat nix mit gut oder Böse zu tun.
Mansche Hersteller haben halt nicht die richtige Kombination ausgesucht.
Oft sind in allen Rahmengrößen (demnach i. d. R. für unterschiedliche Körpergewichte) die gleichen Dämpfer, einfach Unsinn.


----------



## xalex (5. Mai 2011)

bei einem auch sehr tourenorientierten kumpel (der eigentlich mit stereo oder ams besser bedient wäre) hat jetzt ein streifen im hv-dämpfer ausgereicht. aber sogar bei dem hatte er zu wenig endprogression (80kg fahrergewicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (8. Mai 2011)

Wäre bei diesem Problem nicht eventuell ein getunter Rock Shox Monarch (B oder C Tuning) eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## Gummischwain (23. September 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> legt euch doch einfach den Plastikstreifen in die Luftkammer.
> Spart Zeit und Nerven.



Kann ich nur zu 100% bestätigen! 
Funzt zumindest bei meinem Stereo aller erste Sahne!
Vorher hatte ich bereits beim "drop" von der Bordsteinkante und 20% SAG einen Durchschlag.
Warum CUBE bei der Dynamik speziell des Stereo-Hinterbaus eine größere Lutkammer verbaut wird mir auf Dauer ein Rätsel bleiben! 

Jedenfallls: durch das reduzieren der äußeren Luftkammer gibt es jetzt tatsächlich sowas wie einen mittleren Federweg! 
Und was noch viel besser ist: wesentlich mehr Endprogression und damit weniger Durchschläge bei gleichem Druck wie vorher! 

Vielen Dank für den Tip!


----------



## blutbuche (23. September 2011)

....kann aber doch net sein , wenn es hinreichend bekannt ist , dass dieser dämpfer dann so , wie er ist , weiterhin verbaut wird - und man zig möglichkeiten in erwägung ziehen muss, wie man ein ordentliches ansprechverhaltem hinbekommt , oder ???? das muss cube doch ändern .....???!!! eigentlich ...


----------



## Gummischwain (23. September 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....kann aber doch net sein , wenn es hinreichend bekannt ist , dass dieser dämpfer dann so , wie er ist , weiterhin verbaut wird - und man zig möglichkeiten in erwägung ziehen muss, wie man ein ordentliches ansprechverhaltem hinbekommt , oder ???? das muss cube doch ändern .....???!!! eigentlich ...



Tja.... eigentlich.... 

Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass die nächste Generation wieder mit kleinerem Luftvolumen auf den Markt kommt. Dieses high volume mit Boostvalve Gedönse ist in meinen Augen der größte Mist - zumindest für das Stereo/Fritzz. 
Aber es wird evtl. auch so sein, dass dieser Mangel aufgrund des persönlichen Fahrverhaltens nicht jedem derart auffällt.

FOX hat ja bereits reagiert und bietet (über Toxo) 3 verschiedene Buchsen an, die du in die Hauptkammer einbauen kannst um so das Luftvolumen zu reduzieren. Natürlich für einen unverschämten Preis! ;-)

Die Lösung die hier vorgestellt ist, bewirkt im Prinzip das Gleiche, kostet nix und ist in 15 Minuten erledigt!


----------



## Beppe (23. September 2011)

Isso! Luftkammer verkleinern und gut ist.

Ich hab ein Stereo RX und fand die Hinterbauperformance vom Kauf weg nicht ideal. Leider wurde mein diesbezügliches nachfragen im Stereo Fred als bekannt abgetan, man müsse mit der schwachen Sensibilität leben, gegen "durch den Federweg rauschen" helfe nur hoher Druck und wenig SAG.

Motiviert durch diesen Fred hab ich meine RP23 Luftkammer auch verkleinert. Plastikstreifen von ner Trinkflasche 30*145*1,5mm. Ergebnis: 20psi weniger Druck, dadurch sensibleres Ansprechverhalten, endlich nenneswerten Sag, schöne Progression zum Federwegsende und das bei etwas Federwegsreserve.

Schade, dass ich nicht früher auf diese Diskussion gestossen bin.


----------



## Lou0304 (15. Oktober 2011)

ich will mir das fritzz 2011 selbst aufbauen. Ich könnte mir den RP 23 günstig besorgen, aber nach dem was ich hier gelesen hab, bin ich mir nicht sicher. Welchen Dämpfer würdet ihr empfehlen?

Gruß,
Lou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampfgnom (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin mit dem RP23 zufrieden. Die Version mit kleiner Luftkammer wäre vielleicht konsequenter, aber die Anpassung ist ja dank dieses Forums eigentlich kein Thema...


----------



## Gummischwain (19. Oktober 2011)

Lou0304 schrieb:


> ich will mir das fritzz 2011 selbst aufbauen. Ich könnte mir den RP 23 günstig besorgen, aber nach dem was ich hier gelesen hab, bin ich mir nicht sicher. Welchen Dämpfer würdet ihr empfehlen?
> 
> Gruß,
> Lou


 
Nicht falsch verstehen, der RP23 ist schon ein solides Teil und in meinen Augen sehr zu empfehlen!
Einzig die Luftkammervergrößerung ist ein Problem - zumindest beim Stereo/Fritzz.

Probier ihn erst einmal aus.
Wenn's nicht passt, kannst du recht einfach das Luftvolumen verkleinern oder alternativ über Toxo das Setup verändern lassen. Kostet so um die 50 Euronen.
Je nach dem was bei dir ausschalggebender ist: kaum mittlerer Federweg vorhanden (Durchsacken) mit häufigen Durchschlägen oder zu wenig Sensibilität (schlechtes Ansprechverhalten).
Für beides gibt's ne Lösung!


----------



## Lou0304 (20. Oktober 2011)

danke für die tipps! Ich werd mal schauen, ob ich den RP23 oder einen anderen nehm


----------



## Grüner Hulk (1. November 2011)

habe auch einen rp 23 und hätte eine Frage zu dem  blauen Rädchen zur 3-fach Verstellung.

Sollte das eigentlich einen Anschlag haben? Sprich ist nach "3" Feierabend, oder kann ich von der "3" weiter auf die "1" drehen und umgekehrt ("1" auf "3")?


----------



## mtb_nico (1. November 2011)

Servus!
Das Rädchen kannst du weiterdrehen. Also nach 3 wieder auf 1 usw... Ich vermute da ist kein Nadelventil drin sondern ne Art "Dreiwegeventil".


----------



## Gummischwain (2. November 2011)

So ist es! 

Guckst du hier:


----------



## BamBam83 (2. November 2011)

Mahlzeit zusammen

Ich bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines RP23 im Fritzz
Das Thema mit der zu großen Luftkammer habe ich auch kennen gelernt. 
Ich muss sagen, das die Plastikstreifen wirklich einen Unterschied machen, ich aber noch an meiner richtigen "Füllung" arbeiten muss

Hat vielleicht schon jemand versucht sich die Kammer selber neu zu fertigen??Dürfte doch aus Alu zum Beispiel und einer Drehmaschine, kein Problem sein und man kann den gewünschten Innendurchmesser wählen.

Gruß BamBam


----------



## marco_m (2. November 2011)

Ich habe mir anhand einer Zeichnung von "mtb_nico" eine "Luftkammer" ohne Hohlraum drehen/eloxieren lassen! Jetzt ist Ruhe im Heck, funktioniert perfekt 





Gruss Marco


----------



## mtb_nico (2. November 2011)

Saubere Arbeit... 

@BamBam: Hier noch mal mein Exemplar...


----------



## BamBam83 (2. November 2011)

Genau so habe ich es mir vorgestellt ;-)
Danke für dir Bilder welchen Innendurchmesser habt ihr denn gewählt?? Oder einfach nach belieben bzw nach der Anzahl der Lagen Plastik kleiner gemacht?? 
Ist es bei euch aus Alu??wie verhält sich Titan dabei, wäre das auch eine Alterative??

Gruß ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BamBam83 (2. November 2011)

Ach so, falls es mal intressant ist. Ich habe nackt 100 kg und bin mittlerweile auf 4 Lagen Plastikstreifen a 0,5mm. Macht eine Reduzierung des Durchmessers um 4mm. Ich werde morgen mal noch etwas erhöhen, da der Dämpfer meiner Meinung nach zum Ende hin, noch etwas Progressiver sein könnte.Nutze noch zu früh den ganzen Federweg...


----------



## Vincy (2. November 2011)

Titan ist viel teurer und auch schwerer als Alu. 
Die Zusatzkammer kostet bei Toxoholics 36,45â¬ und gibt es in 2 GrÃ¶Ãen (XV mit 48mm und XXV mit 52mm AuÃendurchmesser).
Ansonsten gibt es dafÃ¼r auch noch Spacer.
http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce2/index.php/cat/c100110_Shock-Tuning.html
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/FloatAirSpringSpacerProc.htm
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Resources/tabledata/2012FLOATAirSpringTable.htm
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSkN63zQGHM&feature=player_embedde"]Fox Shock Spacer      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Gummischwain (3. November 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> Gruss Marco



Top! 
Sieht aus wie ein original Teil! 
Du hast davon nicht "zufällig" noch eine herum liegen?!


----------



## mtb_nico (3. November 2011)

BamBam83 schrieb:


> Genau so habe ich es mir vorgestellt ;-)
> Danke für dir Bilder welchen Innendurchmesser habt ihr denn gewählt?? Oder einfach nach belieben bzw nach der Anzahl der Lagen Plastik kleiner gemacht??
> Ist es bei euch aus Alu??wie verhält sich Titan dabei, wäre das auch eine Alterative??
> 
> Gruß ;-)


Also ich habe Alu genommen, da es leichter ist und deutlich einfacher und vorallem günstiger zu bekommen ist! Bei meiner Wandstärke mache ich mir bei Drücken um 10-12 bar keine Gedanken über die Festigkeit. Die Kammer ist nun seit einem halben Jahr unter Druck und bis jetzt gab es noch keine Undichtigkeiten oder andere Probleme.

Hier noch ein Vollschnitt der Kammer:




Zwischen den beiden Nuten/O-Ringen auf der rechten Seite liegt genau die Zapfbohrung der Zusatzkammer in die Hauptluftkammer des Dämpfers. Das Volumen der Zusatzkammer ist dadurch quasi Null. Die Nut mit O-Ring auf der linken Seite dient nur zur Führung/Lagerung der Kammer auf dem Dämpfer.


----------



## BamBam83 (3. November 2011)

Tach und danke für die rege Beteiligung 

Die Zeichnung im Schnitt ist ja mal klasse 
Wieviel Luft hast du denn jetzt noch zwischen der Kammer und der Bohrung?? Wie wirkt es sich aus, wenn ich die Fläche nur ein paar Zehntel größer mache als der Durchmesser des Dämpfers??dann wäre die Kammer ja auch wie im Fall oben, ohne nutzen...

Gruß


----------



## mtb_nico (3. November 2011)

Der Innendurchmesser der neuen Kammer beträgt bei mir 41,25mm. Um das Spaltmaß zu bekommen musst du selbst noch mal die Dämpferkammer nachmessen (geht auch mit aufgeschobener äußeren Kammer).
Gruß!

nico


----------



## CubeRace (3. November 2011)

Weiß zufällig einer von euch, was Cube für einen Fox Factory Float RP23 BV (200x57mm length) im 2012 Fritzz SL verbaut, da ich mir eins Bestellt habe, und ich mich dann schon auf Basteln einrichten könnte.

Weil der Dämpfer auf den Bildern anders aussieht wie die von euch

Ich weiß ich stelle Fragen, aber wäre trotzdem schön wenn mir einer eine Antwort geben könnte!


----------



## BamBam83 (3. November 2011)

Super danke.
Ich mach mich dann die Tage mal ans drehen.
Ich werde berichten


----------



## mtb_nico (3. November 2011)

BamBam83 schrieb:


> Super danke.
> Ich mach mich dann die Tage mal ans drehen.
> Ich werde berichten


Servus!
Schick mir mal per PN deine Emailadresse. Dann schicke ich dir gerne meine technische Zeichnung nach der ich und marco die Hülse gefertigt haben (lassen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BamBam83 (4. November 2011)

Spätestens morgen erste Testrunde 

@ Nico: Danke nochmal


----------



## NoJan (4. November 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Der Innendurchmesser der neuen Kammer beträgt bei mir 41,25mm. Um das Spaltmaß zu bekommen musst du selbst noch mal die Dämpferkammer nachmessen (geht auch mit aufgeschobener äußeren Kammer).
> Gruß!
> 
> nico




Um euch folgen zu können, anstatt euch folgenden Artikel zu kaufen, habt ihr euch die Luftkammer herstellen lassen (mit einem kleineren Außendurchmesser?)

http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce2/index.php/cat/c100110_Shock-Tuning.html

Wenn ich falsch liege, bitte korrigieren.
Zusätzlich würde mich interessieren, was euch der Spaß gekostet hat.

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## BamBam83 (4. November 2011)

Ein kleinerer Innendurchmesser... Und gekostet hat es mich nichts ;-)


----------



## marco_m (4. November 2011)

BamBam83 schrieb:


> Ein kleinerer Innendurchmesser... Und gekostet hat es mich nichts ;-)



dito


----------



## I lOvE bIkEs (10. November 2011)

Ich hab ein ziemliches problem mit meinem Fox Float rp23(190mm):

der dämpfer hatte eine einbaulänge von 190mm und einen hub von ca. 67(?)mm.
Obwohl das rad nur da stand und es keinen durchschlag oder ähnlich grobe belastung gegeben hat schrumpfte der hub innerhalb mehrerer wochen(ohne betrieb) auf 10mm ab, der luftdruck ist jedoch komplett gleich geblieben. Jetzt lässt er sich zwar ohne probleme mit luft befüllen aber der hub kommt nicht mehr raus?? Ich hab jetzt im Forum nichts gefunden und wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch das problem schon mal hatte und was man dagegen tun kann?
Schonmal danke im vorraus


----------



## mtb_nico (11. November 2011)

Klingt in meinen Ohren nach einem Schaden am Dämpfer.
Wenn man hier mal den Schnitt des Dämpfers anschaut ist vielleicht die Dichtung zwischen Öl- und Lufkammer undicht? Das könnte man probieren wenn man den Dämpfer ausbaut, Druck ablässt und dann langsam (!!) den Dämpfer mit Ventil nach unten zusammendrückt. Wenn dann signifikant Öl austritt würde ich sagen das ist ein Fall für TFTuned oder wenn er noch Garantie hat für Toxoholics...
Berichte wie es weiter geht! Das hilft immer allen die ähnliche Probleme haben. 
Grüße!

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I lOvE bIkEs (11. November 2011)

Ich hab ihn jetzt gestern mal ausgebaut und mal die ganze Luft abgelassen, jedoch nicht mit Ventil nach unten, das werde ich heute mal ausprobieren als ich ihn nun wieder befüllt hab hat sich der Hub wieder ein wenig verlängert, jedoch nur mit sehr hohem druckaufwand.. Dementsprechend hatte ich dann bei ca. 17-18 bar ( was ja eigentlich der maximalen befüllungsgrenze schon sehr nahe kommt) gerade mal 30mm Hub. Trotzdem war der Dämpfer dann im Rad sehr weich... Wenn ich heim komme werd ich mal die Luft mit dem Ventil nach unten ablassen. Rechnung hab ich leider nicht, hab den damals gebraucht gekauft, hat aber auch bestimmt ein Jahr sehr gut funktioniert.
Danke für die schnelle Antwort ich werd berichten wies weiter geht


----------



## mtb_nico (11. November 2011)

Ei wenn er keine Garantie mehr hat dann schicke ihn nach England zu TFTuned. Die Jungs machen spitzen Arbeit und ich habe den Eindruck die Fox-Gabeln und Dämpfer funktionieren erst richtig nachdem sie mal dort im Service waren!


----------



## Gummischwain (11. November 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ei wenn er keine Garantie mehr hat dann schicke ihn nach England zu TFTuned. Die Jungs machen spitzen Arbeit und ich habe den Eindruck die Fox-Gabeln und Dämpfer funktionieren erst richtig nachdem sie mal dort im Service waren!


 
Das mag auch daran liegen, dass die Jungs bei Fox mit Schmiermitteln aller Art recht geizig sind! 
Hatte bis jetzt noch KEINE Gabel in der Hand, die ordentlich geschmiert war oder wo ausreichende Mengen Öl drinne war.
Daher einfach mal das Casting abmachen und ordentlich nachschmieren. Dann funzen die Gabeln 1a! 



I lOvE bIkEs schrieb:


> ...schrumpfte der hub innerhalb mehrerer wochen(ohne betrieb) auf 10mm ab, der luftdruck ist jedoch komplett gleich geblieben. Jetzt lässt er sich zwar ohne probleme mit luft befüllen aber der hub kommt nicht mehr raus?? ...


 
Das klingt ungesund! Wenn der Hub trotz konstantem Durck abnimmt... müsste der Quadring innen, also derjenige der die Luftkammer in 2 Bereiche unterteilt hinüber sein. Dann ist nämlich kaum noch eine Kompression der oberen Luftkammer möglich. Das könntest du mit einem Servicekit für 17 Euro recht leicht selber reparieren, indem du einfach die Dichtungen austauschst. Ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk! 
WENN es das ist!
Schraub das Dingen doch mal auf und schau dir die Dichtungen an. *Luft ablassen bitte nicht vergessen!!!*
Falls es das nicht ist, dann ab zu TFTuned.


----------



## mtb_nico (11. November 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Das klingt ungesund! Wenn der Hub trotz konstantem Durck abnimmt... müsste der Quadring innen, also derjenige der die Luftkammer in 2 Bereiche unterteilt hinüber sein. Dann ist nämlich kaum noch eine Kompression der oberen Luftkammer möglich. Das könntest du mit einem Servicekit für 17 Euro recht leicht selber reparieren, indem du einfach die Dichtungen austauschst. Ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk!
> WENN es das ist!
> Schraub das Dingen doch mal auf und schau dir die Dichtungen an. *Luft ablassen bitte nicht vergessen!!!*
> Falls es das nicht ist, dann ab zu TFTuned.


Uff... die Kammer habe ich ganz übersehen...


----------



## Beppe (13. November 2011)

Hallo Fritzz Fahrer und Fahrerinnen,
hätte mal ne Frage zum Fritzz-Neurad.

*Mit welchem Setup des RP 23 wird das Rad im Originalzustand ausgeliefert? *(Tune, Velocity, Boostvalvedruck?)

Dank und Gruss Beppe


----------



## Beppe (15. November 2011)

Hi zusammen,
habt ihr eure Dämpfer denn alle abgelabelt?
Also ich möchte die Frage nochmal hochholen.





Beppe schrieb:


> Hallo Fritzz Fahrer und Fahrerinnen,
> hätte mal ne Frage zum Fritzz-Neurad.
> 
> *Mit welchem Setup des RP 23 wird das Rad im Originalzustand ausgeliefert? *(Tune, Velocity, Boostvalvedruck?)
> ...


----------



## le_Long (16. November 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Servus!
> Schick mir mal per PN deine Emailadresse. Dann schicke ich dir gerne meine technische Zeichnung nach der ich und marco die Hülse gefertigt haben (lassen).



Nico wäre es möglich das Du mir die technische Zeichnung auch mal zukommen lassen könntest?? Würde auch gern mal mein Glück mit der Hülse versuchen??


----------



## Gummischwain (17. November 2011)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> habt ihr eure Dämpfer denn alle abgelabelt?
> Also ich möchte die Frage nochmal hochholen.



[FONT="]Nein. Es ist eher so, dass diejenigen die sich selber eine Hülse gedreht haben, diese nicht nachträglich wieder gelabelt haben!  [/FONT]

Zu deiner ursprünglichen Frage:
Müsste das gleiche Setup sein wie beim Stereo, oder?
Frag mal den Vincy, der hat die hier schon oft gepostet.


----------



## Bene186 (22. November 2011)

Hi Leute. 

Kurze Nebenfrage. Welche genauen Spezifikationen hat der Fox Float RP 23 BV? 
Also welchen Rebound Tune und Velocity Tune?

LG  Bene


----------



## Beppe (22. November 2011)

Hi bene,
laut einem gut beleumundeten Forenuser, den ich diesbezueglich angeschrieben hatte, mm200 (ohne Gewähr).
Bist Du das, der sichn Fritzzset aufbauen will?
Gruesse Beppe




Bene186 schrieb:


> Hi Leute.
> 
> Kurze Nebenfrage. Welche genauen Spezifikationen hat der Fox Float RP 23 BV?
> Also welchen Rebound Tune und Velocity Tune?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene186 (22. November 2011)

Ich weiß gerade nicht ob es noch einen gibt aber ich 
bin der Student der sich pi-a-po sein bike zusammenbauen will. 
200 mm sind klar aber da gibts doch noch mehr spezifikationen was härte usw angeht. Oder ist das Gewichtsspezifisch und die Art was man mit dem Bike fährt wichtig?

LG bene


----------



## Beppe (22. November 2011)

Tune m, velocity m, boostvalvedruck 200, schrieb ich doch. 
Meine Frage zielte daraufhin ab... ich hatte die Tage ein Posting zum Thema Monarch im Fritzz gelesen. Wollte wissen ob du das warst.
Bin nämlich genau an diesem Thema dran und warte auf paar Infos von Sportimport.
Das wars schon


----------



## Bene186 (22. November 2011)

Jop, das mit dem Monarch war ich ^^. 

Lg


----------



## Bene186 (23. November 2011)

Ich hätte einen günstigen neuen Rock Shox Monarch gefunden. 
200 mm Einbaulänge mit 51mm Hub. Eine 8er Bohrung
und 22 breite hat er zum einbauen. Passt das ins Fritz oder brauch ich
eine 8er Bohrung mit 40er breite für den Rahmen 09?

Lg Bene


----------



## Beppe (23. November 2011)

Das Fritzz braucht nen Daempfer mit 57mm Hub.


----------



## Lou0304 (27. November 2011)

Also ich bau mir mein 2011er Fritzz auch gerade auf. Als Gabel ist ne 2010er Lyrik u-Turn geplant nur mit dem DÃ¤mpfer hab ich noch keinen Plan...Passt einer mit AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter ins Fritzz? WÃ¼rdet ihr einen DÃ¤mpfer empfehlen ( bis 200â¬ ) ?


----------



## Beppe (27. November 2011)

Wir bauen unsere Fritzz auch mit einer Lyrik uturn auf, wg des Daempfers schauch doch mal hier rein.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8964018#post8964018


----------



## Bäcker (27. November 2011)

he also ich bau uns auch gerade einen fritzz auf 
75mm hub ist klar 
was kann ich noch für dämpfer nehmen? 

geht auch ein federdämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter 

bitte tips 

danke


----------



## Bene186 (27. November 2011)

Ha, wie witzig. Wer baut sich noch ein Fritzz auf?? 

Lyrik such ich auch noch. Dämpfer am besten wohl den Fox RP 2 mit kleiner kammer da der RP23 wohl nicht nötig ist und mit großer kammer es wohl probleme gibt oder man die selber nochmal nachtuned. 

Gruß Bene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lou0304 (28. November 2011)

Ist ne 2010er Lyrik noch in Ordnung wenn sie neu ist? Es gibt da eine fÃ¼r 424â¬ Welchen Laufradsatz wollt ihr nehmen? Ich hab an ein Funworks 911 gedacht...es gibt nicht viele LRS mit 142x12/20 :/ Wegen dem DÃ¤mpfer grÃ¼bel ich noch...


----------



## Beppe (28. November 2011)

Wg der LR schau mal bei superstarcomponents. Wir sind dieses Jahr das Switch/Sapim/Flow Set im Stereo gefahren (kostete irgendwas um die 280eu incl. Notubes-set) und bauen die Sätze nun auf die Fritzzies um. 


Lou0304 schrieb:


> Ist ne 2010er Lyrik noch in Ordnung wenn sie neu ist? Es gibt da eine für 424 Welchen Laufradsatz wollt ihr nehmen? Ich hab an ein Funworks 911 gedacht...es gibt nicht viele LRS mit 142x12/20 :/ Wegen dem Dämpfer grübel ich noch...


----------



## Lou0304 (29. November 2011)

Der LRS sieht gut aus, würde ihn dann aber mit DH 595 Felge fahren. Aber ich tendier momentan doch zu dem von FW. Wie findest du den LRS so? Hält der was aus etc..?


----------



## Beppe (30. November 2011)

Also wenn ein Satz von FW (Felix Wolf) ins Budget passt, wuerde ich diesen ganz klar vorziehen. 
Zu Funworks hab ich keine Meinung, hab da ein paar negative Sachen gelesen, aber die findet man über jedes Produkt, wenn man lang genug sucht.
Die Superstars würde ich wieder kaufen.
Gruesse



Lou0304 schrieb:


> Der LRS sieht gut aus, würde ihn dann aber mit DH 595 Felge fahren. Aber ich tendier momentan doch zu dem von FW. Wie findest du den LRS so? Hält der was aus etc..?


----------



## Bene186 (30. November 2011)

Was kosten den Felgen vom Felix Wolf? Ich hab den mal gegoogelt und mir
die laufräder angesehen. Richtig nice aber wahrscheinlich auch im Preis? 

Lg


----------



## Lou0304 (1. Dezember 2011)

Denke es wird der von FunWorks. Macht ne Coil bei 55 kg Sinn? Die 2-Step soll ja nicht so gut sein. Lässt sich die Coil auch perfekt aus Gewicht einstellen? Hab keine Erfahrung mit Coil. Wenn das nichts sein sollte muss ich mich nach was andrem umsehen. Vllt. die Durolux? Oder könnt ihr eine günstige Gabel empfehlen? So bis max. 500? 
Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoJan (3. Dezember 2011)

*Fox rp23 im Fritzz - Abstimmungsprobleme

Dies hier ist kein Gabel/LRS Thread.
*


----------



## xander.xander (5. Februar 2012)

Hi zusammen,

bin neu hier; hab zwar ein Stereo, mein Fox-Dämpfer schlägt aber leider auch gelegentlich durch. Wo krieg ich denn so eine äußere Dämpferkammer her? Oder kann mir jemand eine Zeichnung dafür senden?

Viele Grüße

Xander


----------



## ThomasAC (5. Februar 2012)

Eine Dämpferkammer bekommst Du bei Toxoholics (D); TF Tuned (UK) oder eventuell auch bei Sabma Suspension Center (B)
Zeichnungen hat der User mtb-nico, einfach mal anschreiben.


----------



## Gummischwain (5. Februar 2012)

xander.xander schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> bin neu hier; hab zwar ein Stereo, mein Fox-Dämpfer schlägt aber leider auch gelegentlich durch. Wo krieg ich denn so eine äußere Dämpferkammer her? Oder kann mir jemand eine Zeichnung dafür senden?
> 
> ...



Werd mal etwas konkreter...wobei schlägt er durch... Gewicht... Druck ...welche Kammer aktuell...etc...
Eine andere größere Luftkammer ist da ggfs. eher kontraproduktiv!


----------



## xander.xander (5. Februar 2012)

ok, Gummischwain; hast vermutlich recht.

Es handelt sich um ein Stereo aus 2011 in 20". Ich wiege bepackt 90 kg. Der Dämpfer ist ein Fox Float RP 23 boost valve high volume; velocity tune m, rebound tune l, boost valve tune 200. Mit einem Druck von 170 psi und einem SAG von 25% kann ich grade mal vom Bordstein runterhüpfen obwohl der Dämpfer da auch schon manchmal leicht anschlägt.
Aus den bisherigen Beiträgen habe ich mir zusammen gesponnen, dass mir eine kleinere Kammer auch helfen könnte.
Bitte korrigiert mich, falls ich mich da in die falsche Richtung verrenne.

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## Gummischwain (5. Februar 2012)

xander.xander schrieb:


> Aus den bisherigen Beiträgen habe ich mir zusammen gesponnen, dass mir eine kleinere Kammer auch helfen könnte.
> Bitte korrigiert mich, falls ich mich da in die falsche Richtung verrenne.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> ...



Na damit kann man doch etwas anfangen 

Das Problem haben viele, meiner einer gehörte auch dazu. Das Problem ist die größere Luftkammer. Bei den 2012er Modellen hat Cube bereits reagiert und wieder die kleinere verbaut. Das kleinere Volumen passte einfach besser zur Kinematik des Stereo-Hinterbaus.

Du hast mMn 2 Optionen:
a) du kaufst eine kleinere Luftkammer oder
b) du verkleinerst deine vorhande. Eine Anleitung dazu müsstest du in diesem Thread finden.

Ich würde erst mal mit der Variante b) versuchen. Wenn das Wirkung zeigt, kannst du immer noch entscheiden ob du eine neue Kammer kaufen willst.
Es kann auch sein, dass ggfs ein veränderts Setup Abhilfe schafft. Dann müsstest du das Dingen zu Toxo schicken. Frag mal den user Vincy. Der hat Ahnung davon.

Es hört sich jedoch so an, als würde dir der Dämpfer bei korrektem SAG durchsacken und das lässt sich durch verkleinern der Luftkammer beheben. Bei mir hat's jedenfalls funktioniert.


----------



## xander.xander (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Hab jetzt einen 1mm dicken, 30mm breiten und 133mm langen Plastikstreifen drin. Für 25% SAG hab ich jetzt 165 psi drin. Nach einem Hüpfer vom Bordstein hab ich noch 12mm Restfederweg => bin scheinbar auf dem richtigen Weg.
Mal was anderes: Klemmen Eure Dämpfer auch im oberen Dämpferauge bzw. in der oberen Befestigung? Sollte der Dämpfer nicht frei beweglich im Dämpferauge gelagert sein? 
Mir kams jedenfalls komisch vor und ich hab ne Distanzbuchse gedreht => jetzt flutschts.

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## Gummischwain (6. Februar 2012)

xander.xander schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Hab jetzt einen 1mm dicken, 30mm breiten und 133mm langen Plastikstreifen drin. Für 25% SAG hab ich jetzt 165 psi drin. Nach einem Hüpfer vom Bordstein hab ich noch 12mm Restfederweg => bin scheinbar auf dem richtigen Weg.
> Mal was anderes: Klemmen Eure Dämpfer auch im oberen Dämpferauge bzw. in der oberen Befestigung? Sollte der Dämpfer nicht frei beweglich im Dämpferauge gelagert sein?
> ...



Am besten ist's, wenn du die äußere Kammer komplett dicht machst. Damit hab ich (90kg) das beste Ergebnis erzielt.

Zu den Buchsen: die FOX-Buchsen sind Müll... jaja, jetzt werden wieder welche kommen und sagen das ich übertreibe und alles halb so wild ist.  Mir Wurst. 
Das sie so stramm sitzen ist allerdings von FOX so gewollt und keine "Fehlfunktion".
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, die Huber-Buchsen zu verwenden. Der user wingover baut die Dinger und verkauft sie auch - alles sehr professionell. 
Was genau hast du denn für eine "Distanz"buchse gedreht?!


----------



## xander.xander (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

also wenn Fox das wirklich so gewollt hat, dann hat's Cube nicht verstanden. Die Hohlachse die Fox durch das obere Dämpferauge getrieben hat, wird in der cub'schen Anlenkung geklemmt. Das kann nicht richtig sein; denn die Anlenkung bewegt sich ja. Durch die Klemmung wird meiner Meinung nach unnötige Reibung erzeugt.

Distanzbuchse ist vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt. Es ist eine 8 mm Edelstahlachse, die länger ist als die Originalachse. L=69,6 mm; links und rechts ein M6-Gewinde reingeschnitten und Flachkopfschrauben reingedreht. Die neue Achse samt Schrauben hätte jetzt in der Mechanik ein Axialspiel von 0,1 mm; wird aber von den Anlenkungen radial geklemmt => und der Dämpfer bewegt sich schön fluffig um die neue Achse.

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## ThomasAC (6. Februar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Am besten ist's, wenn du die äußere Kammer komplett dicht machst. Damit hab ich (90kg) das beste Ergebnis erzielt.
> 
> [...]
> Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, die Huber-Buchsen zu verwenden. Der user wingover baut die Dinger und verkauft sie auch - alles sehr professionell.
> [...]



http://huber-bushings.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander.xander (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo

vielen Dank für den Link. Aber auch die Huber-Buchsen werden nichts bringen wenn Cube zu kurze Achsen verbaut und dadurch dem Dämpfer oben die Bewegung nimmt (also bei mir war das festgeklemmt wie blöd; die Achse war 0,7mm zu kurz).
Naja; mein 2. Problem wegen der Klemmung scheint gelöst (vielleicht greif ich ja zudem noch zu den Huber-Buchsen).
Aber ich glaub ich schweife vom Thema ab; das war ja "Fox RP23 im Fritzz - Abstimmungsprobleme".
Ich werde am WE mal 2 Streifen Plastik ausprobieren. Der Tipp war echt gut.

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## Gummischwain (7. Februar 2012)

xander.xander schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> vielen Dank für den Link. Aber auch die Huber-Buchsen werden nichts bringen wenn Cube zu kurze Achsen verbaut und dadurch dem Dämpfer oben die Bewegung nimmt



Falsch, schau dir die Buchsen mal genauer an (die olle Achse kommt nämlich auch raus und wird ebenfalls ersetzt). 
Was die original "Fox-Methodik" betrifft, gebe ich dir in soweit Recht, als dass das Gleitlager Müll ist. Das Prinzip ist allerdings völlig richtig!



xander.xander schrieb:


> ...
> Aber ich glaub ich schweife vom Thema ab; das war ja "Fox RP23 im Fritzz - Abstimmungsprobleme".
> Ich werde am WE mal 2 Streifen Plastik ausprobieren. Der Tipp war echt gut.



Ich weiß die inneren Abmaße nicht mehr genau. Ich habe 2 Lagen drin über die gesamte Höhe der äußeren Kammer. Wenn du eine CD-Spindel nimmst, hat das den Vorteil, dass die Streifen schon gewölbt sind. Brauchst sie dann nur eingerollt reinlegen und sie drücken sich automatisch nach außen.


----------



## Gummischwain (7. Februar 2012)

xander.xander schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also wenn Fox das wirklich so gewollt hat, dann hat's Cube nicht verstanden. Die Hohlachse die Fox durch das obere Dämpferauge getrieben hat, wird in der cub'schen Anlenkung geklemmt. Das kann nicht richtig sein; denn die Anlenkung bewegt sich ja. Durch die Klemmung wird meiner Meinung nach unnötige Reibung erzeugt.



Also nach meiner Überlegung ist es so:

Die Klemmung in den beiden Umlenkhebeln ist schon richtig und auch gewollt. Die Drehung soll ja im oberen Dämperauge erfolgen, da wo das "Gleitlager" drinne ist. 
Natürlich bewegen sich die beiden Wippen, aber die Achse bewegt sich relativ zu ihnen einfach mit.
Lediglich der Dämper ist frei gelagert.  Zumindest wenn denn das Gleitlager funktioniert. 
Die Hülsen dienen lediglich dazu, den Dämper mittig zu platzieren und das Gleitlager abzudichten.

Bei mir war es so, dass die Haftreibung im Lager bereits so hoch war, dass sich die Hohlachse mitgedreht und dadurch an den Umlenkhebeln geschliffen hat. 

Wenn du dir nun den Aufbau der Huber-Buchsen ansiehst, hat er nämlich im Prinzip den gleichen Ansatz gewählt. Die Klemmung wird hier nur an beiden Seiten durch die äußeren Hülsen auf die innere Achse übertragen. Dabei sind die Hülsen genau so lang, dass sie keinen Druck auf das Dämpferauge ausüben und den Dämper lediglich mittig halten.. Die Drehung erfolgt dann ausschließlich im Gleitlager. Nur bei ihm FUNKTIONIERT das Gleitlager halt.


----------



## xander.xander (7. Februar 2012)

Danke für den Tipp!
So herum macht das Ganze Sinn => setzt natürlich ein funktionierendes Gleitlager im oberen Dämpferauge voraus (und keine Presspassung wie bei mir ). 
Ich dachte deshalb, dass die Drehung zwischen Hohlachse und Achse stattfinden soll.
Also sorry Cube! War ein Fehler von Fox.

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## CubeRace (7. Februar 2012)

Was für eine Kombi und was für Maße brauch ich den für ein Fritzz?????

Kombis:
Kompletter Satz incl. Gleitlager 2teilig-2teilig
Kompletter Satz incl. Gleitlager 2teilig-3teilig
Kompletter Satz incl. Gleitlager 3teilig-3teilig 

Will nämlich auch auf Huber-Buchsen umbauen!
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Gummischwain (7. Februar 2012)

CubeRace schrieb:


> Was fÃ¼r eine Kombi und was fÃ¼r MaÃe brauch ich den fÃ¼r ein Fritzz?????
> 
> Kombis:
> Kompletter Satz incl. Gleitlager 2teilig-2teilig
> ...



Diesen hier: Kompletter Satz incl. Gleitlager 2teilig-3teilig (z.B. 19,0Ã8 + 55,0Ã8): 35 â¬


----------



## CubeRace (7. Februar 2012)

Sind das auch die Richtigen Maße oder nicht???


----------



## JDEM (7. Februar 2012)

Ja, sind die richtigen!


----------



## Gummischwain (7. Februar 2012)

CubeRace schrieb:


> Sind das auch die Richtigen Maße oder nicht???



*seufz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeRace (7. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank, und ich Bitte untertänigst und vielmals um Entschuldigung, das ich nicht so "Schlau" war (bin) und nicht wissen konnte das wegen dem z.B. es auch die Richtigen Maße sind.


----------



## Bene186 (9. Februar 2012)

Der Huber hat eh die richten Maße für dich im Kopf. Ich habe selbst erst 
vor 1,5 Monaten bei ihm Bestellt. Darfst auch noch ne Farbe dazu aussuchen. Die Verarbeitung der Buchsen ist Perfekt. Die Reibfläche der Buchsen Minimal. Wenn das obere Lager zusammengesetzt ist, und man das Lager links und rechts stark einspannt, kann man den Dämpfer immer noch wunderbar drehen. Ein Konzept dass sehr gut aufgeht und eine Hohe laufleistung garantiert mit wenig verschleiß (laut usern hier). 

Grüße


----------



## Gummischwain (9. Februar 2012)

CubeRace schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, und ich Bitte untertänigst und vielmals um Entschuldigung, das ich nicht so "Schlau" war (bin) und nicht wissen konnte das wegen dem z.B. es auch die Richtigen Maße sind.



Was bitte gab's an meiner Info nicht zu verstehen??!!
Da stand ganz klar drin, welche Zusammenstellung du brauchst??? 

Das du nicht Lesen kannst ist ja noch verschmerzbar, aber mit dem Schreiben hast du es irgendwie auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Route66 (9. Februar 2012)

Hi,



Gummischwain schrieb:


> Diesen hier: Kompletter Satz incl. Gleitlager 2teilig-3teilig (z.B. 19,0×8 + 55,0×8): 35 


der Vollständigkeit halber:
nicht alle Sting/Stereos/Fritzz haben unten das Mass 19,0 mm ! 
Meins hat da 22,2 mm, ist allerdings auch noch das 2007er Modell. 
Oben sinds aber auch die 55 mm. 
Also besser mal nachmessen bevor man bestellt. 



Bene186 schrieb:


> Der Huber hat eh die richten Maße für dich im Kopf.


richtig, er hatte sich auch gewundert als ich fürs Stereo mit den 22,2 mm gekommen bin. 

Hab die Huber-Buchsen inzwischen auch endlich eingebaut. 
Alles passt und Funktion ist top  

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Gummischwain (10. Februar 2012)

Route66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> der Vollständigkeit halber:
> nicht alle Sting/Stereos/Fritzz haben unten das Mass 19,0 mm !
> Meins hat da 22,2 mm, ist allerdings auch noch das 2007er Modell.
> ...



Ist vollkommen richtig.
Allerdings hat er ein neues Fritzz SL *2012*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und nachmessen sollte man eh... soviel Eigenverantwortung habe ich jetzt mal vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## shovarider (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo! Ich fahre auch ein Fritz 2010 und habe selbstverständlich die gleichen Probleme mit dem Dämpfer!;-) Kann mir vllt jemand sagen obs so eine Zusatzkammer ohne Volumen zu kaufen gibt?? danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (21. Februar 2012)

Nein. Die Luftkammer gibt es nur in 3 Größen: Standard, XV und XV2 (XXV).
Da mußt dir notfalls eine "Attrappe" drehen lassen.
http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING-SHOX/SHOX-SPECIAL-TUNING/


----------



## Gummischwain (23. Februar 2012)

shovarider schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich fahre auch ein Fritz 2010 und habe selbstverständlich die gleichen Probleme mit dem Dämpfer!;-) Kann mir vllt jemand sagen obs so eine Zusatzkammer ohne Volumen zu kaufen gibt?? danke!



Also bevor ich da knapp 40 Öcken investiere...

Nimm doch einfach die Zusatzkammer ab und verschließe das Ausgleichsloch. Alternativ einfach die äußere Kammer auskleiden.
Ist schnell gemacht und kostet garnüschts!


----------



## BamBam83 (23. Februar 2012)

Mahlzeit 
Ich habe die gleichen Probleme gehabt.
Jetzt habe ich eine XV1 und eine XV2 herum liegen...
XV2 ist Original verbaut gewesen und wurde ca 100 km gefahren.
XV1 (also die kleinere der beiden) wurde HÖCHSTENS 10 km gefahren.Ist also wie Neu. Falls jemand Interesse haben sollte, wird man sich bestimmt einig werden können ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Bene186 (28. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute. 

Ich hab mir für mein Fritzz extra den RP2 mit Standardluftkammer verbaut 
um eben solche Probleme wie Durchschlagen zu verhindern. Ich hab jetzt knapp 17  bar druck drin bei 80 kg und wenn ich einen Bunnyhopp mach, ist der gute RP 2 auf Anschlag. Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Orginal Spacer von Fox bestellt und werde mal die drei Größen durchtesten, und hoffen dass es besser wird ^^. Selber verkleinern ist ja nicht bei der Standardluftkammer. 

Gruß, Bene


----------



## Bene186 (29. Februar 2012)

So, Ich hab gerade den großen Spacer in den Fox Float RP2 verbaut und das Öl reingekippt. Jetzt ist die Endprogression seeeehr viel besser. Kein Durchschlagen mehr bei ca. 15 bar Druck aber trotzdem noch total softe Federung. Jetzt ist mein Bike fertig eingestellt, juhuuu . 
Greeds Bene


----------



## Vincy (29. Februar 2012)

Dann hast evtl ein zu softes Dämpfer Tune. Was hast denn da bei Velocity/Compression? 
Vielleicht ist der auch nicht ganz okay. Evtl Luft im Öl?


----------



## Gummischwain (2. März 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Dann hast evtl ein zu softes Dämpfer Tune. Was hast denn da bei Velocity/Compression? ...



Genau da hätte ich jetzt auch angesetzt. 

Durch Verkleinern der Luftkammer erreichst du "lediglich" eine bessere Endprogression, aber um eine straffere Federung/Dämpfung zu erreichen musst du die Werte für Velocity und Compression verändern.

Edit vermutet: ich glaube dem Bene ist das allerdings ganz Recht so, kann dat? Er wollte lediglich eine stärkere Endprogression ohne das der Dämpfer im oberen Bereich straffer wird, richtig?


----------



## SteppenwolfAUT (14. Juni 2012)

Ich kram den Thread jetzt aus gegebenen Anlass nochmal raus, wegen folgender Situation:

Meine Freundin hat sich jetzt einen gebrauchten 2010er Fritzz-Rahmen besorgt. Die Probleme mit dem großen Dämpfer sind ja eh bekannt. Ergo überlege ich, durch Einbau eines anderen Dämpfers zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe zu schlagen:

1.: Die Problematik des Durchschlagens wäre mit einem passenden anderen Dämpfer behoben
2.: Da für ihren Fahrstil und ihr Anforderungsprofil ein niedriges Gesamtgewicht des Bikes viel wichtiger ist als die letzten paar Millimeter Federweg, möchte ich ihr eine leichte 150er AM Gabel (Revelation, DTSwiss) anstatt einer ab Werk eingesetzten 160er einbauen. Natürlich würde sich durch die geringere Einbauhöhe Lenk- und Sitzwinkel geringfügig verändern. Darum überlege ich, entweder einen 200x51er oder einen 190x51er Dämpfer einzubauen, um die ursprüngliche Geometrie wieder herzustellen. Selbstverständlich sinkt dadurch das Tretlager ein wenig ab, aber egal. 

Könnt ihr mir sagen, welche der beiden Dämpfervarianten die sinnvollere ist (Zielfederweg 150mm - erreichbar nur über Hub oder durch die Dämpferlänge?) bzw. welcher Luftdämpfer eine gute Alterative zum RP23 wäre - Monarch, Ario, einer von Swiss...? Merci!

Viele Grüße,

Marcus


----------



## kampfgnom (14. Juni 2012)

Bleibt die Dämpferlänge gleich (also 200/50,8) bleibt der Rahmen auch gleich hoch.
Um das Rad tieferzulegen, müsstest Du demnach einen 190er Dämpfer einbauen. Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall testen, ob der dann aufgrund der 4mm geringeren Blocklänge (190-50,8=139,2 <> 200-57=143) nicht irgendwo kollidiert. 

Alternativ könntest Du aber bei einem 200/57 bleiben und die Gabel mit einer externen Lagerschale unten (für tapered sowieso nötig) kombinieren. Die kompensiert die Gabellänge.


----------



## Vincy (14. Juni 2012)

Mit einem 200x51 Dämpfer begrenzt du nur den hinteren Federweg (weniger Hub). An der Geometrie ändert sich dagegen nichts.
Die Gabeleinbauhöhe könntest du mit einem Steuersatz ausgleichen. Mußt dann unten ein höheres Lager (zB external Cup) nehmen.

Von Hope gibt es Steuersätze, da kannst dir einen passend zusammensetzen.
Ist abhängig vom Gabelschaft (1 1/8" oder tapered).
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=184&CategoryID=73


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteppenwolfAUT (14. Juni 2012)

Stimmt, mit der Schale des Steuersatzes geht das ganze ja gleich noch einfacher - vielen Dank! Mal sehen, wie sich der RP23 bei ihr verhält, sonst muss ich auch das Volumen verkleinern oder notfalls einen anderen 200x57 kaufen.

P.S.: Fritzz ist ja 1,5" semiintegriert - passt die Schale D da überhaupt rein?
P.P.S: Wenn sie passt, kann ich halt keine tapered Gabeln einbauen... gibts von irgendwem auch einen Step Down für 1,5"?


----------



## ThomasAC (14. Juni 2012)

Eventuell gibt es aber auch die Möglichkeit den Fritzz-Rahmen durch einen Stereo-Rahmen zu ersetzen. Entweder über Tausch oder Verkauf und Kauf.
Dann senkst Du auch das Rahmengewicht und kommst von Werk auf die 150 mm Federweg, mit den dazugehörigen leichteren Komponenten.


----------



## SteppenwolfAUT (14. Juni 2012)

Ne, Rahmentausch kommt aus diversen Gründen nicht in Frage - es bleibt beim Fritzz... muss also eine Lösung basteln.


----------



## Vincy (14. Juni 2012)

Bei tapered Gabelschaft kannst es nur mit external Cup Lager.
Es gibt zwar den FSA Gravity 2, der hält aber nicht lange. Kann den nicht empfehlen. Außerdem bekommst mit dem Unten keine höhere Einbauhöhe. 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...griert-fuer-1-5-Steuerorhr-und-tapered-1.html
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=480032&highlight=FSA+Gravity



SteppenwolfAUT schrieb:


> P.S.: Fritzz ist ja 1,5" semiintegriert - passt die Schale D da überhaupt rein?
> P.P.S: Wenn sie passt, kann ich halt keine tapered Gabeln einbauen... gibts von irgendwem auch einen Step Down für 1,5"?


 
Gibt es von Hope, aber nur für 1 1/8" Schaft. (ZS49/30).
Tapered ist nicht für 1.5" Steuerrohr vorgesehen! 
Wie auch? Wenn der Innendurchmesser 50mm ist und der Schaft unten schon 40mm Durchmesser hat.
Allenfalls mit tapered 1 1/4" to 1 1/8". Die Gabeln gibt es aber selten.


----------



## Bikepark-Rookie (15. Juni 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen,
habe diverse Forumseinträge gelesen über das Thema "Stahlfederdämpfer im Fritzz" bzw. Abstimmungsprobleme. Allerdings wollte ich keinen superalten eintrag wieder hochholen, deshalb hier. 
Ich fahre ein 2008 Fritzz(damals neu gekauft) und bin da ich keinen richtigen Vergleich habe relativ zufrieden mit meinem RP23 Dämpfer.
Nun war ich (das erste mal überhaupt) 4 Tage im Bikepark Bad Wildbad und bin auf die idee gekommen das mal auszuprobieren mit der Stahlfeder wenn ich einen günstigen Dämpfer bekomme.
Es hieß ins 2008 Fritzz passt noch ein Dämpfer mit externem Ausgleichsbehälter wie der fox Vanilla RC (der älteren Baureihe wo das gehäuse nach Grauguß aussieht) aber nur ohne extra "Propedal".
Habe nun einen Dämpfer gefunden.Fox Vanilla RC 200/57. In der Beschreibung steht aber "mit Werkseitig eingestelltem Propedal" !
Kann mir einer sagen ob der Dämpfer geht oder nicht?
Gibt es einen unterschied zwischen PP und Werkseingestelltem-PP?
Oder ists wurscht welches Propedal und der Dämpfer kommt nicht in Frage??

bitte um hilfe, danköö
Giancarlo T.(1974) aka Bikepark-Rookie

Offtopic
PS der BikerX in Wildbad macht super Laune mit dem Fritzz, sauschnell. Hatte Wicked Will Drahtversionen in 2.35 Goey Glue(ca.1320g) vorne und hinten Triple nano(ca.1270g) verbaut. Bikegewicht ging hoch auf 16,2kg. Hatte keinen einzigen Platten trotzt Erstbesichtigung des DH1 wo einige Reifen/Schläuche draufgingen.Kärcher/Freeride sind auch super. Aber alles auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen die ersten paar Besichtigungen .Meine Kollegen auf Nobby Nic waren dauernd am Pumpen,flicken und Schläuche tauschen
Glaub mein Fritzz mutiere ich zur Tourenfähigen-4X-Freeride Rakete mit zwei Radsätzen(1.leicht,2.stabil) und geselle noch einen echten Downhiller dazu. Der Dh1 bzw 2 sind echt ne grobe Nummer da muss man öfters runter um sich ne Gesunde Linie auszusuchen. Ich hatte jedenfalls fritzzigen Spaß


----------



## Vincy (16. Juni 2012)

Von Syntace gibt es da auch ein AirTune für deren Liteville 301 (mit Fox RP23).
Dort wird auch ausführlich die Auswirkung erklärt. 
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2173

Zitat:
Das Volumen der Luftkammer ist durch die vier beiliegenden Syntace AirTune-Ringe variabel - und kann so in fünf Stufen perfekt auf Ihre gewünschte Kennlinie getunt werden.
Ohne Ring ergibt sich das größte Luftkammervolumen und sorgt für eine besonders flache Kennlinie mit geringer Endprogression, somit besonders geeignet für leichte Fahrer mit sanftem Fahrstil. Je mehr Ringe montiert werden, desto steiler steigt die Kennlinie bei zunehmendem Federweg an und desto höher wird zusätzlich die Endprogression, unverzichtbar für extreme Einsätze und Fahrer.


----------

